# cheeze its



## kancerr (Apr 7, 2007)

im eating some white cheddar cheez its...they should be okay for the rats right? theyre crunchy and cheesy! haha...anybody know any reason why they wouldnt be okay?


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

I think the cheezits are a great snack LoL my guys get them quite often lol


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

ha, i don't see why not. my rats don't really like cheeze-its or goldfish crackers though. go for it.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Ugh, I'd never feed that to my rats. All those preservatives and chemicals? I think feeding them that sort of stuff is asking for tumors.

I wouldn't even eat those myself.

(Not to be rude.)

Seriously, I don't think it's good to eat that artificial stuff. Stick to fresh foods, especially organics. And, if you eat a healthy diet yourself, your rats can eat tablescraps for treats.


----------



## kancerr (Apr 7, 2007)

i dont think 1 cheez it or 2 a month is gonna give em tumors...mine loved em also.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah, I don't think it'll give them tumors if they eat them once or twice a month, but I tend to feed mine small treats several times a day. If Cheez-it were a main feature it could be problematic.


----------



## bread_head (May 9, 2007)

I'm sure they're fine in moderation.


----------



## kancerr (Apr 7, 2007)

2manyrats said:


> Yeah, I don't think it'll give them tumors if they eat them once or twice a month, but I tend to feed mine small treats several times a day. If Cheez-it were a main feature it could be problematic.


agreed ;p


----------

